
The warships of 2050 may look a lot like those of 1990 - bookofjoe
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-ships/a28702564/us-navy-theseus-zumwalt/
======
whenchamenia
People are often bamboozled when I explain various 1950's style tech still
used extensively by nasa and their contractors. With the odds alredy involved
in space flight, you play astonishinly conservative with anything that doesn't
have a large weight cost, and occasionally even when it does. But reliability,
and often more important, Servicability, is worth more than a few dollars and
couple grams.

As someone who enjoys working on cars and bikes as a hobby, you can really
tell when the engineers foresaw actual use and wear, and the repairs that
would nessesitate. Thank you, deeply, to everyone who thought about the second
and third owners when designing your product. Destroying the 'disposable'
mindset in product engeneering can't happen soon enough.

We only have had the technology to interchange standard parts like screws for
200 years, and already we seem determined to abandon the advances in
standardization. I can't even figure out what SD card to buy after yesterdays
article and long discussion. Standards shape the future, be involved in yours.

